# Time for a new snow foam



## Pablo_uk (Feb 20, 2010)

Ive just come back to the forum after around 2 years. I'm just about to run out of my Autobrite Magifoam and I'm not sure what to replace it with. I've got no complaints about it but as they are no longer on the forum and technology may have moved on I'm looking to try something new.

I've seen the CarChem snow foam on the group buy and the price seems great but is it any good? I've also heard lots of people talking about the Autosmart foam (I cant recall which one). How does that rate and how much would I pay from one of their reps?

Any other recommendations would be appreciated. I'm not looking to pay silly money either.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguire's hyper wash and Auto Finesse Avalaunch are worth a shout.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

get the car chem great stuff and at the offer price unmissable


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Krystal kleen blizzard force or angelwax fast foam are my recommendations


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have just recently tried Carbon Collective Satsuma snow foam and would highly recommend it. At £9 for 500ml its not the cheapest however!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Chemical guys no touch


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Envy Bubbly Jubbly...smells amazing good cleaning power.

Obsession Wax Blizzard crazy economical dilution rates 20-30ml per litre.

Car Chem for the bulk buy but is definitely a good cleaner.

Left field but seriously don't write it off The Car Salon Car-Moll Afoam, everything I've tried of theirs has been great (foam, shampoo, tar remover, spray sealant...) this smells incredible my favourite smelling foam but again has good cleaning properties.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam, tried many, best by far


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

KKD Blizzard for me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto Foam, tried many, best by far


This!!!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kkd is same as envy lolz


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I also very highly rate imperial wax, tiny cap in a full bottle and is very good

Will be released soon


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Car Chem for bulk as its so cheap and very effective.
But my favourite snow foam at the moment by far is gtechniq w4. Fantastic cleaning power.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

I use this, really good stuff.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111595886544?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AF Avalanche ive not got on with I let it dwell and a good pressure washer off didn't take any dirt of that's with 2 inches in the bottle the second time half a bottle of Avalanche and water worked alittle, Shame as I love AF goodies now onto something else


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I use VP Advanced Neutral Snow Foam (ANSF) as can use it as both snow foam and a pre wash.

Great cleaning ability. Swear by it


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Where is the best place to get bilt hamber from?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Where is the best place to get bilt hamber from?


Elite, bilt hamber direct, not sure if Dooka sells it but he swears by it too


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

clean your car has bilt hamber snow foam i think


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Id be keen to try the gtechniq or gyeon foams.


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm getting my first snow foam soon to use with my first pressure washer. I was planning on getting VP ANSF but may get Bilt Hammer auto foam now on these suggestions


----------



## Pablo_uk (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. Looks like its between Bilt Hamber and CarChem. Seems you have to use a larger amount of the Bilt Hamber than most though.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Checmical Guys No Touch for me


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Another vote there for BH autofoam. Had the Megs Hyperwash before it and its not a patch on the autofoam :thumb:


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

I've just bought 5ltrs of Car Chem snow foam, hope to use it next week, so can report back then. Currently using Magifoam, so should be a good comparison.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Auto Finesse Avalanche gets my vote.

Sutty.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*I Refer the Honourable Gentleman to the this test of only 4 foams though....*

*Ok Folks after having to wait 3 weeks and 800 Miles before i could get to wash the Polo...














































Yeah certainly a candidate for some snow foaming action...:lol:

So why not a bit of a comparison test....:thumb:

So Rinsed with the power washer and then some side by sides....

These are all in lance bottles in neat form and will be hitting the panels at a mix ration of 1 part product to 20 parts water.

So First Up...

Autosmart Ultra Mousse to the Left...

Autobrite Magifoam to the Right...



















Other Side...

Autosmart Actimousse XLS to the left...

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam to the Right...



















As a Little extra Comparison...

A side by side on the hatch...

Autobrite Magifoam on the left & Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam on the Right...










Having Taken a swab of each panel after just one application of foam, left to dwell for 5 minutes and then rinsed off.

The swab was taken and put to one side in order to dry fully overnight and then see what, if any muck had been transferred to the swab.*

*Results...​*
*Remember all Foams were used in neat form from the foam lance bottle.

So Actually were dispensed at a mix ratio of 25:1 so Twenty five Parts Water to One Part Foam Product.

So....Pads were Swiped from the Bottom of each respective panel as these were the Dirtiest sections although not taken from the actual sill as getting that low risks catching any crud below the sill bottom edge.










Magifoam ... It Actually Came Last from my testing.

Autosmart Ultra Mousse ... It Actually Came Third.

Autosmart Actimousse XLS... It Actually Came Second Only Just Pipped to the post By the Winner.

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam... It's Actually the Winner only just Beating XLS.

The Autosmart Ultramousse was Similar Performance to Autobrite Magifoam... But i would put the Ultramousse as Slightly Better.

So From My Testing Magifoam alongside Ultramousse.










Remember the Pads were swiped once through the relevant Panel that had been cleaned.

The Swiped Pads were left to dry in order to see if any Grime was left on the panel after the Foaming and Rinsing.

Here We Have the Second place Actimousse XLS alongside the Winner Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam.










Now although still not fully clean the XLS & Auto-Foam Only left a very miniscule amount behind.

For my own Personal Test, Since i had only just received Magifoam having heard good things about it for what seams like forever, i did a side by side on the Hatch with what i have found to be an excellent foam that being the Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam.

Now the Very Cruddy Hatch had one hit of each product, one on each side again.

This power washed off again after 5 Minutes but this time i swiped each side with each pad twice.

Both did not remove all but again the Bilt Hamber Autofoam Performed the Best.

The Hatch Pad pics seam to have fallen into a Black Hole....:wall:

However they are at the top of this shot...








*


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

BH Auto foam for me - amazing stuff, as close to a 'touches' wash as I've ever seen. In fact a couple of times over winter thats what I did and the results were more than acceptable.

Obviously I didn't dry the car after..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just tried Power maxed, Autosmart xls, Valet Pro citrus pre wash and Bilt Hamber all in spray bottles and all at 1:10 even though thats rather strong for Bilt Hamber and the XLS but wanted to give the valet pro pre wash best chance of cleaning and all looked to have done good work and this is on a white vehicle, however the pad swipe and dry test revealed the valet pro citrus pre wash was dire as lots left behind. The others near as nothing to nothing left behind.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Interesting James. 

I recently did a mix of PM TFR @ 10:1 and VP CPW @ 8:1 via pump sprayer.

Both lifted a fair bit of dirt but PM won that round.

I think the CPW is a little out of favour at the moment, but still a place for it in my kit.


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

I am also interested in a decent foam as im nearly out of autobrites magifoam..... no complaints really from magifoam other than its price....
Last visit to autobrite i fancied using the purple magifoam and was assured it was exactly the same as the yellow other than the colour !!!!!!!!! but cost £11.00 more at £40 for 5l.
Couldnt help thinking someone was taking the **** so bought neither...
The BH foam is cheap at fifteen pounds..


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Bilt Hamber Autofoam, tried loads and this is the best for me so far. Also the cheapest I've tried!


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

Who sells this BH Auto foam AR the best price then guys?


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

car chem 
awesome stuff and great price


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone tried AMdetails snow foam and what was their results?? Thanks.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Meguire's hyper wash and Auto Finesse Avalaunch are worth a shout.


I agree :thumb:


----------



## Pablo_uk (Feb 20, 2010)

Having considered all the above posts I have ordered BH autofoam, can't wait to try it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

Bit late as you've made the order, but for what it's worth: I'm just coming to the end of my bottle of BH, I've used it through snow lance neat, 50:50, 70:30. Always had great results. My only gripe - which is why I'm looking for an alternative - is I can't stand the smell. Reminds me of dodgy taxis in the 90's.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Interesting reading through this, i had car them stuff...i hated it thought it was dreadful stuff!...bought BH stuff last october and i'm not overly impressed with it.

Tempted to try the the gyeon stuff, just can't find any reviews of it.

Maybe I'm just expect to much?


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Detailers Passion gives an excellent clean.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Kevlar said:


> bought BH stuff last october and i'm not overly impressed with it.


Can you tell me more? Why you have dissapointed to BH and how you have use it?


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I think snow foam just is not what i expected!! 

I've tried chemical guys stuff few years ago, autobrite magi foam pink(just for fun) and also have the normal foam from them and had some car them stuff, i bought bh foam last year after putting gyeon mohs on my car - i use the autobrite foam lance.

Its just over the winter the results are just not what i expected...maybe its just i am expecting to much from it?


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Kevlar said:


> I think snow foam just is not what i expected!!
> 
> I've tried chemical guys stuff few years ago, autobrite magi foam pink(just for fun) and also have the normal foam from them and had some car them stuff, i bought bh foam last year after putting gyeon mohs on my car - i use the autobrite foam lance.
> 
> Its just over the winter the results are just not what i expected...maybe its just i am expecting to much from it?


So, you're disapointed BH's cleaning power..? How did you use it (diluting)?


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

I tried BH neat in the lance; in my lance it seems to work best with about 2.5" BH in the bottom diluted with water, and the dial set to pull as much solution in to the flow as it can. I'm on the small K'Archer power washer. You get a nice thick lather that slides slowly off the car. Took off a layer of sand that had coated my car from being down at the beach I the gale force winds last Weekend.



LuckyStrike said:


> So, you're disapointed BH's cleaning power..? How did you use it (diluting)?


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

theador said:


> I tried BH neat in the lance; in my lance it seems to work best with about 2.5" BH in the bottom diluted with water, and the dial set to pull as much solution in to the flow as it can. I'm on the small K'Archer power washer. You get a nice thick lather that slides slowly off the car. Took off a layer of sand that had coated my car from being down at the beach I the gale force winds last Weekend.


Ok, just wanted to ensure, because it should be used neat and adjust ratio from lance. Some people who has let down by BH has diluted it straight in the lance.


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

I actually found it too thick when neat, and too tricky to get the adjuster in the right position. Found it easier to dilute and set the lance to pull in the maximum amount of solution


----------



## maccafootball (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry to sound stupid but are we saying to put a few inches in the foam lance bottle and just let the power washer dilute it down?. I watched a few years ago a video of someone who put a few inches in the bottle then filled the bottle with hot water.which method is correct?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

maccafootball said:


> Sorry to sound stupid but are we saying to put a few inches in the foam lance bottle and just let the power washer dilute it down?. I watched a few years ago a video of someone who put a few inches in the bottle then filled the bottle with hot water.which method is correct?


A couple of inches and then topped up with hot/warm water.SJ.


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Carplan hi foam works ok for me, 5L only £10.99 aswell so a bargaib


----------



## theador (Mar 18, 2014)

What stone Jedi said. I'm using the base model K'Archer, so the dilution of approx 2:7 works best for me. 2BH 7 warm water.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

maccafootball said:


> Sorry to sound stupid but are we saying to put a few inches in the foam lance bottle and just let the power washer dilute it down?. I watched a few years ago a video of someone who put a few inches in the bottle then filled the bottle with hot water.which method is correct?


It depends which Snow Foam you're using. Bilt-Hamber Auto-Foam should used neat in the bottle and adjust ratio from lance. It's need to hit surface at minimum 4% ratio and max 10%. If you're put water in the bottle and auto-foam doesn't work, blame yourself because ur playing against manufacturers instructions...


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

LuckyStrike said:


> It depends which Snow Foam you're using. Bilt-Hamber Auto-Foam should used neat in the bottle and adjust ratio from lance. It's need to hit surface at minimum 4% ratio and max 10%. If you're put water in the bottle and auto-foam doesn't work, blame yourself because ur playing against manufacturers instructions...


Jeeesus - no wonder it cleans better than other products! The obsession wax foam does a respectable job at 0.1% - if BH is used between 4-10%, that makes is somewhere between 40 and 100x more product used! Does BH not work out wildly expensive?!


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

adjones said:


> Jeeesus - no wonder it cleans better than other products! The obsession wax foam does a respectable job at 0.1% - if BH is used between 4-10%, that makes is somewhere between 40 and 100x more product used! Does BH not work out wildly expensive?!


Are you seriously think that obsession wax's foam with 0.1% ratio is even comparable to BH with 5% ratio if looking for cleaning power aspect?

I normally use BH via pressure sprayer and if using 5% ratio, i can get 50 washes from 5 litres of BH (100ml BH - 2 litres water and with this you can go twice around a car). I think it's pretty economical with 15-16£ price tag..

There for sure is manufacturers which says that their foam can be diluted like you say. I just thrown away 5 ltrs of snow foam (which is very popular here at DW, but using it was a waste of time and money, imo)..


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

LuckyStrike said:


> Are you seriously think that obsession wax's foam with 0.1% ratio is even comparable to BH with 5% ratio if looking for cleaning power aspect?
> 
> I normally use BH via pressure sprayer and if using 5% ratio, i can get 50 washes from 5 litres of BH (100ml BH - 2 litres water and with this you can go twice around a car). I think it's pretty economical with 15-16£ price tag..
> 
> There for sure is manufacturers which says that their foam can be diluted like you say. I just thrown away 5 ltrs of snow foam (which is very popular here at DW, but using it was a waste of time and money, imo)..


Obsession is pretty good but why am I concerned with using something stronger when I am going to do a hand wash anyway? BH may clean more but it isn't strong enough to actually do a touchless wash - I still need to do a handwash.

You can get the same sort of performance as you do from autofoam, with other products. You just need to use them at the same sort of dilution rates.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

adjones said:


> You can get the same sort of performance as you do from autofoam, with other products. You just need to use them at the same sort of dilution rates.


Can you name couple? I would love to try and compare against BH..



adjones said:


> Obsession is pretty good but why am I concerned with using something stronger when I am going to do a hand wash anyway? BH may clean more but it isn't strong enough to actually do a touchless wash - I still need to do a handwash.


I use pre-wash or Snow foam to get car as clean as possible before touching it, not for fun. Maybe you haven't owned vehicle which have very soft clearcoat.. I have, black japanese with really soft clearcoat, like butter..


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

LuckyStrike said:


> Can you name couple? I would love to try and compare against BH....


:tumbleweed:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

LuckyStrike said:


> :tumbleweed:


Try the autostart foams, at the same dilution as you autoload is used at. Ffs, it isn't rocket science. Take a product normally used at 100 or 200 to 1 and use it at 10 or 20 to 1 - shock horror, it cleans better!


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is test by james_death.
There's Auto-Foam vs. Autosmart Ultramousse vs. Autosmart Actimousse XLS vs. Autobrite Magifoam.

Auto-Foam is also tested against AF Avalanche, CG Honeydew Dew, Gtechniq Citrus Foam, Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash, AF Verso and Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam.

Guess which one is most effective (and also wax safe..) cleaner?
You should try..


----------

